# 370cc Injector Info



## javierb14 (Jul 9, 2002)

this is from the sr20deforum......anybody have any thoughts on this?

http://www.sr20deforum.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=33157


----------



## dave_f (Dec 11, 2002)

I flowed my 370cc injector on the flow stand here at work and they were pretty dam close to 370cc/min (I forget the exact number). I flowed them in my (ga16de) rail with the stock regulator in place. I don't know if the sr20 and ga16 run the same system pressure... when I get home I will look it up in my fsm. I still have them in my spare rail I can flow them again to double check. I will be putting them in my car shortly once I get my electronics and MAF online.
-dave


----------



## javierb14 (Jul 9, 2002)

good to know. where do u work?


----------



## dave_f (Dec 11, 2002)

After reading those posts, and consulting my FSM I am very curious if they do indeed flow more. I am beginning to wonder if I was testing them at the correct system pressure, I used whatever system pressure the stock regulator gave me... but after reading up in the FSM I think I was running them a little low (it was months ago, but I don't think I testing them quite at 37 psi). Unfortunately I didn't have the FSM handy when I tested them... I was testing it was to make sure they were indeed 370cc injectors and that they worked because I bought them used from a Q45. I'll see if I can recheck them again this week and I will post the results. I work at TI Automotive (Walbro) and we design and manufacture fuel systems for auto industry.
-dave


----------



## sentravis (Jul 7, 2002)

hey.. is it pretty simple to install new injectors? does the tank have to be empty.. i dont think it does.. like ive been saying in all the other forums.. im still learning about cars and automobiles.. and i want to know more about injectors as well.. i know i will have to remove a few things to be able to reach and remove my injectors.. can you give me some input on this.. Travis


----------



## dave_f (Dec 11, 2002)

you don't need to drain your gas tank, but you should relieve the pressure in your fuel system before you begin working with it. This is usually done by pulling the fuse for the fuel pump and running your car until it stalls out from fuel starvation. You should also unhook your battery to reduce the possibility of any inadvertent sparks. The upper intake plenum should be removed to gain access to the fuel rail and fuel injectors. there are more steps involved, they are all listed in the factory service manual or an aftermarket repair manual.
-dave


----------



## javierb14 (Jul 9, 2002)

and i have learned that u have to patient when removing the nissan side feed injectors.....sometimes they are a PITA


----------

